# Alternate method of transferring files to Xbox



## TangentingTangerines (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi,
I have my xbox softmodded, and currently the only way I know of to get files like games onto it is via ftp. This is a pain in the ass for me to set up though, since my game room is on the upper level while my computer is on ground level, and my laptop doesn't have a ethernet port so I have to take the xbox back and forth, plus go through the trouble of setting up an ftp server.  Are there any alternative methods for moving files to the xbox?  Can you use one of these so I can just put games on an external drive and copy them via the xbox menu?  Or is ftp really my only choice.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 15, 2017)

The USB stuff (which by the way you can make yourself with a controller/extension/snap off section and a USB extension cable) is limited in the USB drives it can use and limited to about 2 gigs if memory serves. You might be able to find one that works but it was getting hard to do about 5 years ago, never mind today.

FTP is the main way people do anything. Theoretically you could take the hard drive out, unlock it, write stuff and lock it again but that is annoying.

Can you not connect your xbox to the home network? Ignore the older stuff you might find on wireless bridging devices as these days most would use ethernet over powerline/power line adapters (if you are not familiar they are small devices which plug into the wall and send signals over your mains wiring rather than running cable). Alternatively you could get another router from somewhere and try to join it to your home network. Or have the new router as a standalone (it is not like you need internet if you are just doing local networking), wire the xbox into it and have the laptop/PC join it over wireless and FTP that way.

Also laptop without an ethernet port? New one to me. I guess I will have to watch out for that.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2017)

I burned my stuff to DVDs and copied them onto the xbox that way.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 15, 2017)

TangentingTangerines said:


> Hi,
> I have my xbox softmodded, and currently the only way I know of to get files like games onto it is via ftp. This is a pain in the ass for me to set up though, since my game room is on the upper level while my computer is on ground level, and my laptop doesn't have a ethernet port so I have to take the xbox back and forth, plus go through the trouble of setting up an ftp server.  Are there any alternative methods for moving files to the xbox?  Can you use one of these so I can just put games on an external drive and copy them via the xbox menu?  Or is ftp really my only choice.


You really don't want to use the usb adapter because it's USB 1.0/1. ( get a cheap 20$ of Ebay and use it)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

If you want to do it quickly, FTP is literally the only way.

You could get a USB to Ethernet adapter.
It works the same as a normal Ethernet adapter.
Just bridge your Wifi and Ethernet together and you can FTP back n forth.

Also, a laptop without ethernet port...
Only thing I can think of is the new macbooks?


----------



## TangentingTangerines (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I'm glad I asked here before wasting money on a usb connector.  Also, my old school was giving away these macbooks for 25$, so that's why I'm stuck with no ethernet port and I'm too poor/lazy to buy one of apple's expensive options.  Beggars can't be choosers lol.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 15, 2017)

TangentingTangerines said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone, I'm glad I asked here before wasting money on a usb connector.  Also, my old school was giving away these macbooks for 25$, so that's why I'm stuck with no ethernet port and I'm too poor/lazy to buy one of apple's expensive options.  Beggars can't be choosers lol.



You don't need an expensive option, there are compatible alternatives which use just USB (I've used one which just needed a driver and cost a few quid).

Another option might be to buy a cheap ethernet wifi adapter for the Xbox, I've seen cheap 'travel routers' which offer this function or re-purposed old routers running DD-WRT (plus you wouldn't have to worry about crossover cables, etc.).


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 15, 2017)

TangentingTangerines said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone, I'm glad I asked here before wasting money on a usb connector.  Also, my old school was giving away these macbooks for 25$, so that's why I'm stuck with no ethernet port and I'm too poor/lazy to buy one of apple's expensive options.  Beggars can't be choosers lol.


Buy a wifi repeater.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

FTP via wifi is slow.
It does the job but it's slow.
Not to mention large files can go corrupt as the wifi might drop.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> FTP via wifi is slow.
> It does the job but it's slow.
> Not to mention large files can go corrupt as the wifi might drop.


Yeah i would just buy a xp laptop for 20 bucks or so and use it for that. (like my compaq 8510w)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Yeah i would just buy a xp laptop for 20 bucks or so and use it for that. (like my compaq 8510w)



It can run Win 7 but that's besides the point.

Pretty much that yes.
It's worth the investment.
Especially when it comes to FTP transfer.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> It can run Win 7 but that's besides the point.
> 
> Pretty much that yes.
> It's worth the investment.
> Especially when it comes to FTP transfer.


I have XP and win 7 installed on it (offtopic i know)


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just remember that if connecting it directly via a laptop you need either a crossover cable or a router/switch.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 15, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Just remember that if connecting it directly via a laptop you need either a crossover cable or a router/switch.


You can use a regular LAN cable.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 15, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> You can use a regular LAN cable.



May depend on the NIC.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> May depend on the NIC.



Bridge the wifi and ethernet cards and you can.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Bridge the wifi and ethernet cards and you can.



I was talking about computer to xbox via ethernet.

Looking it up further, the thing to look for is auto-MDIX.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> I was talking about computer to xbox via ethernet.
> 
> Looking it up further, the thing to look for is auto-MDIX.



As am I.
It's how I modded xboxes for people, bridge the cards, connected it up and dumped their harddrives for backup purposes n what not.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> As am I.
> It's how I modded xboxes for people, bridge the cards, connected it up and dumped their harddrives for backup purposes n what not.



I presume that was for giving it an IP address?

The issue I'm talking about is to do with whether you need a crossover cable or not which is a wiring issue.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> I presume that was for giving it an IP address?
> 
> The issue I'm talking about is to do with whether you need a crossover cable or not which is a wiring issue.



It gives the Xbox an IP yes.
No crossover needed, any patchcable can do it.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> It gives the Xbox an IP yes.
> No crossover needed, any patchcable can do it.



Presumably your computer supported auto-MDIX.

edit:

I've read it should be standard on gigabit ethernet devices.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Presumably your computer supported auto-MDIX.
> 
> edit:
> 
> I've read it should be standard on gigabit ethernet devices.



Actually, I haven't come across one that didn't ;p


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 15, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Actually, I haven't come across one that didn't ;p



I have a bunch of Cisco routers, some usb ethernet adapters and some old laptops which don't (but they're all 10/100).

If TC is out to get a laptop, just make sure it's either gigabit ethernet or supports auto-mdix and you should be fine.


----------

